# My orchid mantis hasn't molted for over a month, is this normal?



## Nina (Nov 11, 2020)

My orchid mantis hasn't molted for over a month, is this normal? She is acting al normal and eating well.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 16, 2020)

What instar is she? A month isn't really long enough to be worried.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A (Jan 20, 2021)

what are the temperature and humidity?

a month at room temp with a bigger instar isn't worrisome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 22, 2021)

she should then molt very soon.


----------



## Nina (Jan 22, 2021)

Her wingbuds are getting really large so I hope she will molt soon


----------

